# new tank cycling



## chaddfc (Dec 29, 2009)

So did another water test today....its been since last friday I believe....and readings are bout exactly the same..... this is 14th day since the tank has been set up. and readings are as follows
Ph remains the same 8.0-8.2, Ammonia inbetween 1.0 and 2.0 ppm, Nitrite 0.50 ppm , and Nitrate did go up a lil almost 5.0 ppm. As stated before only have 2 african cichlids in my 55 gallon, Filtration fluval 305. Are these readings normal and is there a way to kick this up a notch?? Should I have more than 2 fish for the cycle? water changes?? Give me some input. thank you! Oh water is a lil cloudy right now also if that means anything.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

the bioload for the cycle should reflect the bioload of the fish you intend to keep in the tank. what kind of fish, how many, and at what size do you plan to add to the tank when the cycle is over? the fact your seeing a change at all is a good sign the cycle is taking place. just let it run its course and answer those questions so we can help out a little more and you will be ready in no time. also make sure you add a little salt to help protect the fish from nitrite poisoning incase you get a huge spike for some reason.


----------



## chaddfc (Dec 29, 2009)

Well I definitely failed then....I plan to have around 3-4 red bellies in the tank.....for a while until I get my 125 gallon in may or june. I was going off of what someone said on this site by throwing in a couple cichlids to cycle.....now people are tellin me I shoudlve fishless cycled or feeder goldfish and about 10 of em. Ive also been told water changes during cycle and no water changes during cycle....all good information but really confusing to someone whos completely new to the whole "cycle" process.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

there are a couple ways to do the same thing. no one answer is correct. honestly best bet is to finish the cycle with those fish and not change anything. then when you wanna add the reds you will better know what to look for. you can rehome those guys when you finish the cycle and toss in the reds and you will likely have mini cycle depending on the size of the reds. if you get small reds you wont have to worry about anything because it will be a equal or lesser bioload. im a little tired so sorry if that doesnt make sense. but if it aint broke dont fix it just wait it out.


----------



## chaddfc (Dec 29, 2009)

Yeah I plan on getting about 5 small reds....as small as you can order them I guess....wanna watch em grow. heh. I plan on 5 just in case something happens to a couple.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

I know its a little confusing but do your research bro and alot of it to understand the cycling process and 5

would be cool for a couple of months these guys grow suprisingly fast so hope you upgrade soon


----------



## chaddfc (Dec 29, 2009)

Ok so heres the updat First check I did was 1/21 - Ammonia 1.0-2.0 , nitrite .50 , nitrate 0-5.0 ppm
now heres new 1/29 - Ammonia 2.0 , nitrite .50 , nitrate 5.0

Is this looking like its on the right track??? Taking FOOOORRREEEEVVVVEEEERRRR! Ive only done one 15-20% water change since I filled the tank with water... which was about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

With just two fish....yeah...that looks about right. I would say you dont have any bacteria yet. Because of the volume of water and the tiny bio-load....I would say that the first week or so was wasted because I doubt you could even find a trace of ammonia.

Only a couple things you can do to jump start things....try one of the bacteria additives like BioSpira. That is the only one I know of that works...or get some media/substrate from an existing tank.


----------

